# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  إرادة ملكية بتأجيل الانتخابات النيابية

## معاذ ملحم

إرادة ملكية بتأجيل الانتخابات النيابية لتعذر إجرائها خلال 4 أشهر 



     عمان - بترا -  صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية امس بالموافقة على قرار مجلس الوزراء التنسيب بتأجيل إجراء الانتخابات النيابية لمجلس النواب.
وفيما يلي نص الإرادة: ''نحن فيصل بن الحسين، نائب جلالة الملك المعظم، بعد الإطلاع على الفقرة (4) من المادة (73) من الدستور وبناء على ما قرره مجلس الوزراء بتاريخ 8 /12 /2009، نأمر بتأجيل إجراء الانتخاب العام لمجلس النواب''.
وكان مجلس الوزراء اكد حرصه على تنفيذ الارادة الملكية السامية بالاعداد لاجراء الانتخابات النيابية واتخاذ جميع الخطوات اللازمة لتكون هذه الانتخابات كما ارادها جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني مثالا في الشفافية والعدالة والنزاهة .
وسعيا للارتقاء الى هذه الرؤية الملكية فقد ارتأى مجلس الوزراء انه من المتعذر اجراء الانتخابات في الاربعة شهور المحددة في الدستور وذلك نظرا لضرورة استكمال مشروع اللامركزية في المحافظات ومن ضمنه وضع مشروع قانون لاجراء انتخابات المجالس المحلية في المحافظات .
وحيث ان كل هذه الامور وما يرتبط بها تستدعي اعداد التشريعات اللازمة والقيام بالاجراءات المطلوبة لتنفيذها والذي يتطلب انجازها وقتا كافيا مما تشكل بمجموعها ظرفا قاهرا راى معه مجلس الوزراء ان اجراء انتخاب عام لمجلس النواب في الوقت المحدد امر متعذر بالمعنى المقصود في الفقرة 4 من المادة 73 من الدستور .
الى ذلك اكد وزير الدولة لشؤون الاعلام والاتصال الناطق الرسمي باسم الحكومة الدكتور نبيل الشريف حرص الحكومة على تنفيذ رؤية جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني لاجراء انتخابات عادلة ونزيهة بحيث تشكل هذه الانتخابات اضافة نوعية لعملية الاصلاح والتحديث في الاردن التي يقودها جلالته .
وقال الدكتور الشريف في تصريح الى وكالة الانباء الاردنية ( بترا ) ان مجلس الوزراء تدارس المواد الدستورية الناظمة للعملية الانتخابية وارتآى ان المدة المشار اليها في الفقرة الرابعة من المادة 73 من الدستور لا توفر المدى الزمني الكافي لاعداد قانون الانتخاب واستكمال اعداد مشروع اللامركزية في المحافظات وما يرتبط بهذه الامور من تشريعات لازمة واجراءات مطلوبة مضيفا ان هذه الامور مجتمعة تشكل ظرفا قاهرا يستدعي تاجيل الانتخابات النيابية .
واكد حرص الحكومة على الارتقاء الى توجيهات جلالة الملك بتطوير جميع اجراءات العملية الانتخابية وقال ان اجراء العملية الانتخابية محكوم بفترات زمنية محددة مثل اعداد القوائم الانتخابية وتحديد الدوائر ما يستدعي مراعاة هذه الفترات الزمنية التي يتطلبها القانون .
وقال الدكتور الشريف ان هناك ترابطا بين التشريعات الانتخابية ومشروع اللامركزية اذ ان هناك امورا يجب اخذها بعين الاعتبار في الجوانب المتعلقة باجراء العملية الانتخابية .

----------

